# Beowulf!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, I just got home from this movie, I went with 4 other dads after a quick round at the bar. Visually, this movie was a treat, the monsters are awesome, especially Grendel, who is now one of my all-time favorites. Imagine LOTR's Golem only much scarier, 15 feet tall, screaming and covered in gore, with a distended, pus-filled ear drum!
Beowulf is larger than life, he fights sea monsters, gets swallowed by one before stabbing his way out through the beast's eye socket.
I'm not really a big AJ fan, especially when she does her imitation "somewhere-in-Europe" accent (like in Alexander), but I have to admit that the witch was a pretty sexy character. 
Despite it's sometime Shrek-like appearence, and a bit too much man-ass, the animation, set design and action scenes were very convincing.
All in all, a great story and a very cool movie!
Go see it on the biggest screen you can find.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree! The people who watched it with me didn't like the 3d or the way they filmed it with motion capture, but I thought it was great!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i wanna see it in Imax. It's getting mixed reviews but edging toward the good side.


----------

